# Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor



## Flosch (3. April 2012)

*Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe beim Kauf einer CPU Kühlers.
Mir ist die Auswahl im Preissgement bis 40 Euro ehrlichgesagt zu groß.

Was ich schon habe:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
XFX Radeon HD 6870
500 Watt be quiet Netzteil
2 Gehäuselüfter (Seite auf Höhre Graka und hinten auf Höhe CPU)
Normales Gehäuse (knapp 20 cm tief)

Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher fehlen noch.
Möglicherweise wirds ein MSI 870A-G54 mit 2 Riegeln DDR3.

Mit dem aktuellen boxed CPU Kühler bin ich total unzufrieden, weil er viel zu laut ist.

Ich brauche also einen Kühler, der nicht nervig laut wird.
Vornehmlich höre ich Musik, schaue Filme und möchte aktuelle Spiele zocken.

Gefunden habe ich Aplenföhn Brocken und GroßClock'ner, Scynthe Mugen 2/3 und Grand Cross sowie Termalright Macho HR-02. Dazu noch den Scynthe Katana 3, der aber laut unter Volllast sein soll.
Mehr als 40 Euro möchte ich nicht ausgeben.
Von Lüftersteuerungen bezgl. des Mainboards hab ich leider keine Ahnung.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## eXILe (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Hi,

also ich hab selber den Alpenföhn Brocken. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es ist kein rauschen, kein fiepen oder sonstige Geräusche hörbar. Er läuft bei mir auf 800 U/min und kühlt meinen X6 1055T immer so zwischen 55°C und 60°C (laut AMD Overdrive). Auch unter Last kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Anno 2070 oder auch prime95 (Stabilitätsprogramm für CPU und RAM) laufen ohne Probleme (auch mal die Nacht durch, ohne Temp. Probleme). Die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards hab ich auf Standard, es sind nocht Turbo und Silent wählbar. Aber damit gehts bis jetzt ganz gut.

Aber nur als kleiner Hinweis, beim Brocken ist der Name Programm  Des Teil ist verdammt groß! Passt in mein Cooler Master CM 690 II grad noch so rein  Sind vielleicht noch 2 cm Platz zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand.

Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

also bei mir arbeitet dieser riesige grand cross von scythe ...  ich habe meist so +-40°, unter vollast wird gerade mal die zieltemperatur von 50° erreicht bei welcher er erst richtig zu arbeiten beginnt  

der 140mm lüfter ist auch der hammer, halt extrem langsam und somit schön leise. allerdings braucht das teil platz ... sollte bei dir aber passen 


nachtrag: cpu ist ein x6 1045t (manchmal auch mit mehr als 2,7ghz )
anzumerken ist auch, dass durch das lüfterdesign auch der ram und wichtige teile des MB mitgekühlt werden


----------



## elohim (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder Thermalright True Spirit 120.


----------



## Flosch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Also diese 3 (Brocken, Grand Cross und Termalright HR-02) waren eh schon eher meine Favoriten.
Ersteres für 30 Euro, die anderen beiden für gut 33 Euro.
Lautstärkeunterschiede wird es ja dann nicht mehr groß geben oder?
Ist die Montage bei allen einfach? Kompatibel zu einem Am3+ Board?
Der Termalright ist der kleinste von den Dreien?
Und welche Belüftungsform ist besser, die von oben oder die seitliche?


----------



## Dartwurst (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Der Termalright ist der kleinste von den Dreien?
Welchen der beiden meinst Du. Der HR-02 Macho ist schon ein Klotz. 162mm Höhe. Gut und günstig ist auch noch der Scythe Mugen 2. Aber nicht viel kleiner als der Macho.


----------



## Toffelwurst (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Ich hatte vor der WaKü einen Scythe Katana 3 auf einem Phenom II X6 1100T und der hat hervorragende Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Flosch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Also der Katana 3 soll hinten raus lauter werden.

Von den Test haben sich jetzt ein wenig der Thermalright Macho HR-02 und der Scythe Grand Cross herauskrisitalisiert.
Beide sind von ihrer Bauweise aber recht unterschiedlich. Der Macho höher und seitlich belüftet, der Grand Cross breiter (keine Probleme mit den RAMs?) und von oben belüftet.


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Ohne manuelle PWM Einstellung kann jeder Kühler auch mal laut werden. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt laut aber definitiv hörbar. Leise bekommt man alle aber wenn sie dabei noch anständig kühlen sollen, trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Guter Kühler der auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht stark einbricht. Manko ist der Lüfter, bei dem das Lager nach einer durchschnittlichen Betriebszeit von ~3-4 Monaten anfängt leicht zu klackern. Das ist aber Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ansonsten ist er verdammt groß und und kann schon zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit hohen Rams oder dem Gehäuse an sich führen.

be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1
Deutlich kompakter, dafür geringere maximale Kühlleistung bei höheren Drehzahlen. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen aber auf ähnlichem Niveau wie der Macho. Dafür ein wirklich guter Lüfter der unterhalb von 800rpm nicht wahrnehmbar ist und auch nach Monaten keine Macken macht.


edit:


> Von den Test haben sich jetzt ein wenig der Thermalright Macho HR-02 und der Scythe Grand Cross herauskrisitalisiert.


Vergiss den Scythe. In einem normalen ATX Gehäuse mit Airflow solltest du keinen Top-Down Kühler verbauen. Die Kühlleistung ist deutlich geringer und er wirbelt die Luft ziellos im Case umher. Top-Down Kühler benutzt man in der Regel nur da wo kein Platz für einen Towerkühler ist oder man den Platz für GPU Kühler wie den Thermalright Spitfire braucht.
Und wenn es zwingend ein Top Down Kühler sein muss, dann nimm eher den von be quiet.


----------



## Flosch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Also wäre der Thermalright optimal. Bei nem knapp 20 cm Gehäuse müsste das ja passen.
Was meinst du genau mit dem Klackern? Dürfte auch nicht besonders laut sein oder? Kommt das bei jedem nach 3-4 Monaten vor?


----------



## elohim (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Hmmm, der HR-02 baut in Richtung RAM kürzer als der Shadow Rock Pro. 

Edit: @Flosch.: ist nicht besonders laut. und das mit den 3-4 Monaten scheint wohl eher die persönliche Erfahrung des Vorredners zu sein. Nicht wenige Leute sehen den TY-140 vom Macho als einen der ebsten 140mm Lüfter überhaupt.


----------



## Flosch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Dann noch die entscheidene Frage: Ist der Thermalright Macho HR-02 Am3+ kompatibel?


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Früher oder später trat das bisher bei jedem TY140 auf den ich verbaut hab und das waren bisher knapp 15. Aber ist wie gesagt nichts wildes, aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse hört man es eigentlich nicht raus.
Aber alleine stehe ich damit sicher nicht da. Threads zu dem Thema gibts wie Sand am Meer. In der Regel merken das aber nur Leute die wirklich Silent Freaks sind. Bei den meisten ist es eher so, dass der Macho die leiseste Systemkomponente ist und dann merken die natürlich nichts davon.



> Dann noch die entscheidene Frage: Ist der Thermalright Macho HR-02 Am3+ kompatibel?


Ja, aber das hättest du dir auch in 2sec selbst beantworten können...


----------



## micsterni14 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

pass auf jedenfall auf, das du den lüfter 360grad montieren kannst. steht normalerweise in jeder detailbeschreibung auf den versandhomepages.



eXILe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Er läuft bei mir auf 800 U/min und kühlt  meinen X6 1055T immer so zwischen 55°C und 60°C (laut AMD Overdrive).  Auch unter Last kann ich mich nicht beschweren.



..sorry, hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor der WaKü einen Scythe Katana 3  auf einem Phenom II X6 1100T und der hat hervorragende Dienste  geleistet.


 
wie waren deine temperaturen?

mfg


----------



## Toffelwurst (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht mehr genau sagen ich weiß nur, dass es <60°C waren beim Daddeln ohne störendes Lüfterrauschen


----------



## elohim (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Früher oder später trat das bisher bei jedem TY140 auf den ich verbaut hab und das waren bisher knapp 15. Aber ist wie gesagt nichts wildes, aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse hört man es eigentlich nicht raus.
> Aber alleine stehe ich damit sicher nicht da. Threads zu dem Thema gibts wie Sand am Meer. In der Regel merken das aber nur Leute die wirklich Silent Freaks sind. Bei den meisten ist es eher so, dass der Macho die leiseste Systemkomponente ist und dann merken die natürlich nichts davon.
> 
> 
> Ja, aber das hättest du dir auch in 2sec selbst beantworten können...


 
wo lässt du denn 15 mal den Lüfter ein halbes Jahr lang laufen? Wenn du ihn noch nicht mal gut findest


----------



## eXILe (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> ..sorry, hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Eigentlich nicht wieso? Interessanterweiße werden die Temps. aber auch nicht höher als ca. 68°C. Kann natürlich auch sein, da der 1055T keine Black Edition ist, welcher die KernTemps von jedem seperat ausliest, dass der Sensor irgendwie was falsch ausliest. Jedenfalls hab ich mim Brocken noch nie Geschwindigkeiten >900 U/min und Temps >70°C gehabt.

Und am Airflow im Gehäuse liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht, da zwei 140 in der Decke montiert sind und der Brocken von unten nach oben bläst ... Auch für frische Luft ist gesorgt.

@Topic:
Laut alpenföhn Homepage ist der Brocken für AM3 zugelassen. Da ich nicht weiß, inwiefern sich AM3(+) unterscheidet, würd ich einfach mal bei deinem Händler oder direkt bei alpenföhn nachfragen. Bezüglich der Montage, war ziemlich einfach. Auch das Zubehör für einen möglichen zweiten Lüfter wird mitgeliefert.
Quelle: Brocken

EDIT:
sorry, Kommando zurück 
Anscheinend hat das Hauseigene AMD Programm Probleme die Temps auszulesen. Hab jetzt HWMonitor installiert und siehe da, CPU Temp bei 32°C im Idle. Sorry für die Verwirrung! Nach ein paar Minuten prime waren es jetzt ca. 50°C @ ca. 950 U/min.


----------



## Flosch (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Ich kann jetzt mit genaueren Daten dienen.
Mein Gehäuse ist folgendes:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - black

Das Mainboard wird wahrscheinlich das ASRock 970 Extreme 3 werden.
Dazu 2x4GB DDR3 RAM.

Thermalright True Spirit könnte mit seinen 17cm eng werden oder?
Thermalright Macho könnte wegen seiner Breite auf die RAM Steckplätze gehen...
Auf der Homepage von Thermalright wird das ASRock als nicht kompatibel aufgeführt (muss ja nix heißen).
Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*



eXILe schrieb:


> EDIT:
> sorry, Kommando zurück
> Anscheinend hat das Hauseigene AMD Programm Probleme die Temps auszulesen. Hab jetzt HWMonitor installiert und siehe da, CPU Temp bei 32°C im Idle. Sorry für die Verwirrung! Nach ein paar Minuten prime waren es jetzt ca. 50°C @ ca. 950 U/min.



das hört sich dann natürlich super an.

der mugen 3 hat bei mir keine probleme mit dem ram,habe aber auch welchen ohne hohen kühlrippen darauf. außerdem ist der 360Grad montierbar.
ich würde den wieder kaufen.
meiner erfahrung nach passt am3 auf jeden fall auf am3+


----------



## Flosch (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*

Also aus Kompatibilitätsgründen lieber der Mugen 3?

Nochmal die Maße meines Gehäuses:
202 x 435 x 480 mm (BxHxT)
Hinten ist ja ein Gehäuselüfter drin, was wiederum für die Breite wichtig ist.

Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3
RAM: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Ich wäre natürlich auch lieber für einen der Thermalright.
Aber wenn das eng wird, ist mir das Risiko zu hoch.
Der HR-02 wäre allerdings auch nur einen Zentimeter breiter.
Und wenn der die ersten RAM Slots bedeckt, wäre es ja nicht schlimm, solange die letzten beiden frei sind, richtig?

Preislich nehmen die beiden sich nix.
Wie siehts bei der Montage aus?
Beim HR-02 bräuchte ich ja wahrscheinlich so einen langen Schraubendreher, der auch nochmal 5 Euro kostet.
Wie siehts beim Mugen 3 aus?


----------



## Schmenki (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung CPU Kühler für AM3 Prozessor*



Flosch schrieb:


> Preislich nehmen die beiden sich nix.
> Wie siehts bei der Montage aus?
> Beim HR-02 bräuchte ich ja wahrscheinlich so einen langen Schraubendreher, der auch nochmal 5 Euro kostet.
> Wie siehts beim Mugen 3 aus?


 
Die Montage vom Mugen 3 ist unter aller sau.
Bin auch immer am verzweifeln wenn ich meinen Umbaue 

Problem ist hier, dass du den Mugen auf die CPU setzen musst und dann von hinten durch die Backplate die Schrauben schieben musst um dann diese in dem Kühler zu montieren.
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Kühler vorher irgendwie zu fixieren. 

lg,
Schmenki


----------

